# Serpent mini gold



## vaan112 (13/1/17)

Hi guys , I bought a serpent mini gold and not sure if it's authentic or clone. The box it came in says cloud artist by vapordna. Does anyone know anything about that?









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ugi (13/1/17)

Serpent rtas normally come in grey white box. Wotofo made has authentication jersey cutout in box. From what I bought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/1/17)

Looks like a clone to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (13/1/17)

Sorry to say but I think you have a clone. Bought the wife one a few weeks ago, and this is what it looked like......












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaan112 (13/1/17)

Only thing it doesn't say wotofo so it's not a wotofo product and I checked online at vapordna and they have their own range. So I'm not entirely sure 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaan112 (13/1/17)

And the quality is brilliant, not like the dotmod petri 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (13/1/17)

@vaan112 may i ask where you bought that ..im also looking for the gold version but must be 24mm.


----------



## Lingogrey (13/1/17)

Yagya said:


> @vaan112 may i ask where you bought that ..im also looking for the gold version but must be 24mm.


@Yagya - The way in which I understand it, the 24(K) on the box would refer to 24-karat (carat) gold plating and not to the diameter of the tank. The Serpent Mini's are only available in 22 mm and 25 mm and I think (I might be wrong) that the gold edition is only currently available on the 22 mm. Of course, it might be possible to find a Serpent Mini 'styled' RTA in a 24 mm diameter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaan112 (13/1/17)

Yes the 24k means gold plated. It's 22mm. Not sure if they came 25 yet. And I got it from noon clouds

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSpyker (13/1/17)

The packaging isn't original Wotofo, this seems like a clone to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (13/1/17)

Thanks guys..i know there is a gold version of the serpent 22mm but like i said im more keen on the 24mm size rta itself..i have the clone petri style rta and it came as gold plated. The quality is also top notch and sits up there with the serpent 24mm where flavour is concerned.. 
Thanks @vaan112 .will check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## j4ynie (26/4/17)

Hi there,

I brought one of these in New Zealand. It was marketed as "wotofo" but when I found the packaging had no reference to wotofo and the atomiser was not stamped like the ones I had seen online in reviews, I queried the vendor. Who were AWESOME and said it's against their policy to sell clones. They asked their contact at wotofo who confirmed it is an authentic wotofo product. However, I contacted wotofo myself via their website and they got back to me and advised it is a genuine product, intended only for their domestic market...in China!

So....it is not a clone...in fact it is a very special edition which not many outside of China will have the honour of owning.

Happy Vaping
J

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagya (26/4/17)

lucky fish @j4ynie now it seems like we wont ever see that gold serpent our side.
i had to settle for the gold petri 24mm rta and just arrived this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## j4ynie (26/4/17)

Yagya said:


> lucky fish @j4ynie now it seems like we wont ever see that gold serpent our side.
> i had to settle for the gold petri 24mm rta and just arrived this morning.


The serpent mini is definately only 22mm, you were after a 24mm right? I have heard good things about the one you have, ENJOY!

J


----------

